# Need UPS with 1-2 hour's backup



## Amey408 (Feb 25, 2015)

First of all sorry if I put this Query on wrong section

I am looking for ups with 2-3 hours backup for my pc which config. Is mention below,

Motherboard: - asus LGA1150 socket
Processor: - i5 3.6 GHz
Ram: - 8GB DDR3
HDD: - 1TB WD green
Monitor: - 21’ LCD
Don’t have any card’s install

I shortlist 2 models (APC BR1000G-IN , APC BR1500G-IN) with battery-backup (APCBR24BPG-IN) plz let me know which one is good for my requirement.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 25, 2015)

Amey408 said:


> First of all sorry if I put this Query on wrong section
> 
> I am looking for ups with 2-3 hours backup for my pc which config. Is mention below,
> 
> ...


 
assume your setup draws around 80-100w on full load(since it is a i5)....you could get 1hour...with extended battery you could / may get  max 2  hours, condsidering the poor efficiency at low power consumptions.

6320+7600=13920
batter capactity of apc with no extra battery is 7.2ah 24v. with extended battery is 21.6ah 24v
-----------------------------------------------------------------
else get a ups which *WILL*give you atleast* 6 hours *of backup, with only pc connected.
*Exide EX850VA --Rs 5050 *snapdeal

with a *Exide Inverter Plus 100AH 24v--7950 *snapdeal * totaling at 13000*
enquire locally too, for battery & inverter and bargain a lot.


----------

